# Husqvarna 1130 STE



## Relli1130

So I have a question, and I would like some advise....

I've been buying up machines on CL, fixing them up and selling for a profit. I came across an opportunity to purchase a 3-4 year old Husqvarna 1130 STE. The seller is an older lady who said her husband (who now has cancer) purchased the machine, used it one time, and put it in the garage. He never used it since then. Its just too big for him to handle She wants it out of the garage. Asking price is $200, but she will sell it for $150.

I've never used a Husqvarna, but from what I've heard, they are nice machines. She didn't post any pics, but I'm guessing it must be like brand new. Knowing it's been sitting for so long, I'm pretty sure it will need a new carb kit and fuel lines. Probably that's about it.

I live in Pittsburgh, where we rarely get huge snowfalls. So I'm a bit hesitant to buy this machine b/c I don't know if it will sell. 5-8 hp units seem to be the way to go. This one is 11hp. It's a beast!

So for $150, if it looks clean...do you think I should pull the trigger and get it? Any other concerns?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Relli1130

Anyone? General thoughts on Husqvarna?...


----------



## YSHSfan

I used to have a brand new Husqvarna 1830 wheeled unit. It came with the auger housing somewhat twisted, they replaced it with a newone, but still one skid was higher than the other. I had it for a winter and sold it at the end of it. I did not like the way it moved, most of the time it pulled for one side.
On the other hand if the information is accurate on the blower, I'd buy it for $150 for a resale I think you have room for a profit. Just make sure that you check what you can before you pick it up. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Relli1130

Got it for $100. super clean. Hoping it just needs a carb cleaning.


----------



## YSHSfan

It looks very clean, I think you did very good. :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009: :smiley-confused009:


----------



## PixMan

Wow. Nice condition for $100!

You'll love it. Because it may be an AYP era machine, just stay on top of maintenance and you'll be fine. Go around it every now & then and retighten every nut & bolt on it. That is what led to the downfall of my 10530SBE. It just shook itself apart. If the previous owner and I had paid attention to that I might still have the machine.


----------



## Drift-King

Looks like you "stole" it. Great find.


----------



## micah68kj

You''ll have *no problem* selling it for $500.00. As soon as you get it all set up, the oil changed, belts, skid shoes adjusted and etc. Post it on Cl and it'll sell. You may want to wait till the end of the month (sept).


----------



## 43128

you definetley stole it. those are some of the best big box machines you can get next to ariens and toro models


----------



## GoBlowSnow

WOW that thing is beautiful!!


----------



## bullgod

post it up in the north states get more for it then 500.. easy 1000 to 1500 machine ...


----------

